# Northern Cyprus



## JohnBryce (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey,
Thinking of relocating to Northern Cyprus - has anyone got any tips or do's and dont's please?
Cheers,
John


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

JohnBryce said:


> Hey,
> Thinking of relocating to Northern Cyprus - has anyone got any tips or do's and dont's please?
> Cheers,
> John


"don't" would be my advice. read previous posts on the subject for more info.

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## ssbn02 (May 16, 2013)

*north*

John, any feedback you get or advice you pick up along the way would be interesting to read. I have lived in the south side of the island for a a few years, Larnaca and Nicosia. Found it enjoyable enough. I dont own property so dont have the same view of the north or south as 99 pct of the people on the forum. I have also spent many happy weekends north of the border and enjoyed it as much if not more than the south. It is more rustic, it can be more awkward although no more awkward than being British in Nicosia. From my point of view, restaurants are better in the north, food is better, beaches are better, locals dont expect you to move out of there way as its there country and dont need outside help etc etc.....all in all i liked my time in the south, would do it again but i am considering moving to the north very soon, i just enjoy it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The main thing to consider if you move to the north is DO NOT BUY a property.
There are far too many illegally built properties that have been built on Greek Cypriot owned land and you could end up losing everything. If you move there rent.
Also as the North is an illegally occupied territory it is not recognised by most of the international community and you won't be entitled to free health care etc.


----------



## ssbn02 (May 16, 2013)

*north*

although banking with hsbc is a big bonus as they branch in the north is very useful and judging by the weekly line of visitors from the southside much needed. when i broke my leg i had the thing fixed in the south side, private granted, but alot of the aftercare drugs i had were bought in the north, cheaper and the same used anywhere. also flights are generally cheaper in and out, depending on your movements. kyrenia is nearer to nicosia than larnaca. If i had a family I would probably choose the south, its just easier, if i was just a couple or single man then the north has alot going for it, turning a blind eye to politics.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

JohnBryce said:


> Hey,
> Thinking of relocating to Northern Cyprus - has anyone got any tips or do's and dont's please?
> Cheers,
> John


Why would you do that considering all the risks?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

ssbn02 said:


> although banking with hsbc is a big bonus as they branch in the north is very useful and judging by the weekly line of visitors from the southside much needed. when i broke my leg i had the thing fixed in the south side, private granted, but alot of the aftercare drugs i had were bought in the north, cheaper and the same used anywhere. also flights are generally cheaper in and out, depending on your movements. kyrenia is nearer to nicosia than larnaca. If i had a family I would probably choose the south, its just easier, if i was just a couple or single man then the north has alot going for it, turning a blind eye to politics.


Yes almost everything is cheaper in the north, but I would really be careful, because of all fakes that can be bought their. 

I would never take the risk and buy prescription drugs there, it just not worth the risk

Anders


----------



## Davetheeagle (Jun 5, 2014)

Also potential currency and pension issues as North is not recognised as part of EU


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Please do not give links to other forums. Thank you


----------



## Rebecca_Green (May 20, 2015)

I've been there for a week. You can't go with a rental car to the south side. Also for a cheaper life you could live in northern part of Nicosia and cross border every day and live and hang around in southern part of Nicosia or Cyprus. North is really cheap compared to south.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Rebecca_Green said:


> I've been there for a week. You can't go with a rental car to the south side. Also for a cheaper life you could live in northern part of Nicosia and cross border every day and live and hang around in southern part of Nicosia or Cyprus. North is really cheap compared to south.


I dont understand the meaning of the post


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Veronica said:


> The main thing to consider if you move to the north is DO NOT BUY a property.
> There are far too many illegally built properties that have been built on Greek Cypriot owned land and you could end up losing everything. If you move there rent.
> Also as the North is an illegally occupied territory it is not recognised by most of the international community and you won't be entitled to free health care etc.


I lived in the NORTH for two years and the Health Care was FREE. I attended the clinic three times the Doctor spoke English as did the two nusese I had dealing with me and the prescribed drugs were free from the clinic. However if I went to the pharmacy I had to pay.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Rebecca_Green seems to have fallen into the "newcomer's to forums" trap where she has not checked the dates of the posts on a thread.

Pete


----------

